# BLF limestone mine and kilns.... six photos...



## communist daughter (Feb 28, 2008)

Saw this from the road many times, finally got the chance to go back and explore.







1909 - Buxton Lime Firm.






Inside there was very little, i liked how stark the outside was, especially due to the era in which it was built, but inside it just just cold and damp. Still, very well preserved given its age!






when i first saw this place i had no idea what it was for, i guessed military from the style of building. Apparently these were for the ancillary equipment and offices.











This made it very much more industrial though!!!






There were two tunnels, with eight kilns in total. 

Plus if you walked up the track to the top of the giant A structures, you happened upon the giant empty husk of landscape where the open cast mine was. 

more in my flickr set....

http://flickr.com/photos/tacobelle/sets/72157603883148591/


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 28, 2008)

OOh I like this.


----------



## communist daughter (Feb 28, 2008)

me too! it was fairly magical up till i found the kilns because i had no idea at all what it was for. I stood for ten minutes trying to guess what BLF stood for...


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 28, 2008)

I really love the A frame concrete structures. Where abouts is this?


----------



## havoc (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice one, cool little place this, theres more structures further up towards the top near the old quarry.

Surprised more people havent done his place. Nice work


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooh I've been past this place so many times, and never had the chance to stop and have a look. I've always wanted to see inside of it. Excellent pics. Thank you.

Cheers,

 Sal

ps, RM, its just south east of Buxton.


----------



## communist daughter (Feb 28, 2008)

Reaper....its quite easy to find, its on a main road near buxton. SK 07894 72476 is the grid ref. 

and thanks all! smileysal, you should do it if you get chance, its really beautiful in an odd way


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely on the list of places to see. Especially at this time of the year, all the different colours on the trees surrounding it makes for great pics.

Cheers again CD

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a fabulous set of buildings. It reminds me of one that was converted into a dwelling on Grand Designs some years ago, but this one's much more interesting. Nice one.


----------



## King Al (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks great, glad you went in think I might have to drop in


----------



## Kiurcher (Feb 29, 2008)

Great. Just looking at your flickr photos.

I'm near Buxton in March, I might hit this place. Do you have a grid ref for this? <ignore

Edit: Idiot-boy didn't read all the posts properly with regards to grid ref...


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah, nice one. Good to see this again - its a really interesting site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, agree with the aforementioned -great looking place. The front reminds me of some sort of Egyptian Temple! Tip top pics 

Lb


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 29, 2008)

I've driven past this place dozens of times, looks ace, like something from the Third Reich, might have to stop next time I'm in the area.

Good stuff.

TnM


----------



## communist daughter (Mar 3, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> I've driven past this place dozens of times, looks ace, like something from the Third Reich, might have to stop next time I'm in the area.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> TnM



that was the image i had while i was there! its a very strange structure, i have no idea why it was built like that. I might try and do some more research on it but there doesnt seem to be much on the net. 

thanks!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

communist daughter said:


> I might try and do some more research on it but there doesnt seem to be much on the net.



If you've got the time to spare, you might try the local library. I know in mine they keep boxes of records, scraps of info, etc, about local places. Plus there's usually a section of local interest/reference books, etc. You'd be amazed at what you can dig up!


----------



## communist daughter (Mar 4, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> If you've got the time to spare, you might try the local library. I know in mine they keep boxes of records, scraps of info, etc, about local places. Plus there's usually a section of local interest/reference books, etc. You'd be amazed at what you can dig up!




well im not local to the area, im in yorkshire and we dont get chance to drive down to the peaks much....i will have a go mind! i do a lot of exploring research in the leeds libraries but they dont have much on Derbyshire...


----------



## miss survey (Mar 4, 2008)

Buxton Library is shut at the moment, I think, to put in a coffee bar! Check before visiting!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2008)

communist daughter said:


> well im not local to the area, im in yorkshire and we dont get chance to drive down to the peaks much...



Sorry about that! I thought it was in your area for some reason.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 4, 2008)

communist daughter said:


> Reaper....its quite easy to find, its on a main road near buxton. SK 07894 72476 is the grid ref.



Thanks for that, I am only half an hour away from it, I may visit it one day, great pictures btw


----------



## communist daughter (Mar 15, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Thanks for that, I am only half an hour away from it, I may visit it one day, great pictures btw



thanks! and yeah its definately worth a visit, its such an unusual place


----------



## tarboat (Apr 23, 2008)

BLF = Buxton Lime Firms, a combination of a number of limestone quarrying companies. This particular site is Cowdale quarry and limekilns and the top of the kilns looked like this in the 1930s when they were working.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 23, 2008)

oooooooooooooh cheers for that pic and more info tarboat. Is that on top of the cliff above these buildings? Haven't seen this pic of them before?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## tarboat (Apr 23, 2008)

The photo is taken at the top of the limekilns. If you go to the top you can still see the impression of the pots into which the materials were tipped, even though they have been filled in. More recent images can be found here.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 23, 2008)

That is fantastic Tarboat, many thanks for sharing!


----------



## communist daughter (May 13, 2008)

thanks for that tarboat! That image is wonderful...


----------

